# Part time working and the dole



## denlaw (16 Oct 2012)

Hiho
My wife has been offered a part time job in an office , it's 3 days , it pays minimum wage, I know my dole (made redundant after 28yrs In 2011)will be cut , anyone any idea how much , I've tried the CI website but I find that confusing .
We have 3 kids ..


----------



## gipimann (16 Oct 2012)

I'm guessing you're on Jobseeker's Allowance (means-tested), rather than Jobseeker's Benefit (based on PRSI, paid for a max of 12 months).

The reduction will depend on her earnings.

1.   Calculate her daily earnings - gross weekly pay less PRSI, union, superannuation, PRSA, AVC divided by the number of days worked
2.   Calculate the daily means by subtracting €20 from the daily earnings figure, and multiplying the result by 60%
3.   Multiply the daily means by the number of days worked (3) - this is the weekly means
4.   Subtract the weekly means from your JA payment.


----------



## reddanmm (16 Oct 2012)

Hi there if your wife is working more than 19 hours a week she is entitled to the fis payment and with 3 children it would def be worth her while checking it out. 
Info on the citizens information website on rates etc


----------



## reddanmm (16 Oct 2012)

I just looked up the citizens information site on fis payments  and it sets your income limit at 703 euros per week, so that means your income for 3 kids should be this figure, if is not the fis dept  will combine both incomes say for example you had 500 euro a week, they will give you 60% of the difference of 703 . Hope this make some sense


----------

